# Amy Winehouse ist tot! Update



## Franky70 (23 Juli 2011)

Nicht wirklich überraschend, trotzdem traurig.

Die britische Soul-Sängerin Amy Winehouse ist tot. Das bestätigte die Londoner Polizei.
Die 27-jährige Musikerin ist am Samstag tot in ihrer Wohnung im Norden Londons aufgefunden worden. Die fünffache Grammy-Gewinnerin Winehouse hatte in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mit Alkohol- und Drogeneskapaden auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.


----------



## xBERIALx (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

sie hatte ne sehr gute stimme
war aber hässlich

und sie lebt noch!


----------



## Claudia (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Laut Sky News ist sie tod aufgefunden worden.


*Breaking News*

5:53pm UK, Saturday July 23, 2011 

* Amy Winehouse Found Dead In London Home*


* Singer Amy Winehouse has been found dead at her home in Camden, north London, at the age of 27, police have confirmed. *


The London Ambulance Service was called to her flat just after 4pm but were unable to save her life.
"On arrival, officers found the body of a 27-year-old female who was pronounced dead at the scene," a police statement said.
Her death is being treated as unexplained and inquiries are continuing into the circumstances, it added.
The Back To Black artist had cancelled all tour dates and engagements last month
after a series of erratic public appearances.
She had been troubled by drink and drugs problems throughout her career.


----------



## chnsky (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Das neueste Mitglied im Club 27.....


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

*Todesursache unklarAmy Winehouse tot aufgefunden​*

Die Soul-Sängerin Amy Winehouse ist tot. Die 27-jährige Musikerin sei tot in ihrer Wohnung in London aufgefunden worden, berichten britische Medien. Kurz nach vier Uhr Ortszeit seien Polizisten vom Rettungsdienst zu dem Haus gerufen worden, in dem Winehouse gewohnt habe. "Bei ihrer Ankunft fanden sie den Körper einer 27-jährigen Frau, die noch vor Ort für tot erklärt wurde", wird die Polizei zitiert. Die Todesursache sei noch unklar.


Die britische Sängerin Amy Winehouse ist Medienberichten zufolge tot. Die 27-jährige Musikerin sei tot in ihrer Wohnung in Camden im Norden Londons aufgefunden worden, berichten der Sender Sky News und die britische Nachrichtenagentur Press Association.

Kurz nach vier Uhr Ortszeit seien Polizisten vom Rettungsdienst zu dem Haus gerufen worden, in dem Winehouse gewohnt habe, so der Sender. "Bei ihrer Ankunft fanden sie den Körper einer 27-jährigen Frau, die noch vor Ort für tot erklärt wurde", zitiert Sky News aus einem Polizeibericht. Die Todesursache sei noch unklar und werde untersucht. Laut Press Association war um 15.54 Ortszeit ein Notruf bei Rettungsdienst eingegangen. Daraufhin seien zwei Krankenwagen seien losgeschickt worden.

Die fünffache Grammy-Gewinnerin Winehouse hatte in der Vergangenheit immer wieder mit Alkohol- und Drogeneskapaden auf sich aufmerksam gemacht. Ihre Karriere begann 2003 mit ihrem Debütalbum "Frank". Für ihr Album "Back to Black" hatte sie im Jahr 2006 fünf Grammys gewonnen.

Im vergangenen Monat hatte Winehouse den Rest ihrer Europatour abgesagt. Bei einem Konzert in Serbien war sie zu betrunken, um singen zu können. Das Publikum buhte sie aus.

Quelle : NTV


----------



## hightower 2.0 (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

R.I.P Amy


----------



## Sachse (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



chnsky schrieb:


> Das neueste Mitglied im Club 27.....



Und wieder ist ne begnadete Sängerin von uns gegangen, weil sie ihre Dämonen nicht in den Griff kriegen konnte. 

Aber jetzt kann sie mit Janis Joplin im Rocker-Himmel einen draufmachen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

R.I.P.

Du verücktes Huhn






Sie war nicht immer Hässlich nein​


----------



## knappi (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Tja, das ist wirklich ein schwarzer Tag!

Wirklich schade um Sie, aber irgendwie hat man so etwas nach den letzte "Ausfällen" schon fast vermuten können ;-((



Traurigen Gruß
Knappi


----------



## Spezi30 (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

ich sag mal was ich dazu denke:
Ich finde es traurig, diese - sorry - Schnapsdrossel wird bedauert, bzw. ihr Ableben, auf der Welt sterben *gleichzeitig Kinder, Menschen durch Unfälle usw, die weitaus weniger für ihr Schicksal können* als jemand, der entgegen aller ärztlicher Rate nciht die Finger von Schnaps und Drogen lassen kann - dann wird noch das Programm umgestellt, alle gedenken dieser Tussi....und wenn unsereins das zeitliche segnet, wird nicht halb so nen Wirbel drum gemacht. Ist das *gerecht*?`nein, aber leider ist die Welt so...sowas werde ich niemals verstehen...
Und das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich die Frau einfach nur ätzend finde, selbst bei einem meiner Lieblingsproduzenten Hollywoods Don Simpson habe ich ähnlich gedacht damals...


----------



## derhesse (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Unser eins ist/war aber nicht so eine begnadete Sängerin.

Ausserdem hat sie unter einer Sucht gelitten,wenn es so einfach wäre sie loszuwerden gäbe es keine Süchte 

Es ist zwar nicht mein Musikstil,aber es ist trotzdem schade,dass so ein Talent mit 27 Jahren gestorben ist.

Natürlich sterben Weltweit andauernd Menschen,aber daran kannst du - wir und ich nichts ändern.

Man trauert halt um die Personen die man "kennt",so ist es im Leben


Gruß


----------



## harry900 (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



Spezi30 schrieb:


> ich sag mal was ich dazu denke:
> Ich finde es traurig, diese - sorry - Schnapsdrossel wird bedauert, bzw. ihr Ableben, auf der Welt sterben *gleichzeitig Kinder, Menschen durch Unfälle usw, die weitaus weniger für ihr Schicksal können* als jemand, der entgegen aller ärztlicher Rate nciht die Finger von Schnaps und Drogen lassen kann - dann wird noch das Programm umgestellt, alle gedenken dieser Tussi....und wenn unsereins das zeitliche segnet, wird nicht halb so nen Wirbel drum gemacht. Ist das *gerecht*?`nein, aber leider ist die Welt so...sowas werde ich niemals verstehen...
> Und das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich die Frau einfach nur ätzend finde, selbst bei einem meiner Lieblingsproduzenten Hollywoods Don Simpson habe ich ähnlich gedacht damals...



Du hört sich ganz schön vermessen und taktlos an


----------



## Spezi30 (23 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

wenn du das so verstehst...


----------



## syd67 (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

leider muss ich sagen das so manche kommentare hier ziemlich daneben sind
kenne die musik der dame nicht mal oder mir nicht bekannt das es von ihr war!
aber sie auf eine stufe mit JOPLIN,COBAIN oder gar MORRISON zu stellen ist
vermessen:angry:
dafuer war sie wohl leider zu unbedeutend!!!
lieder wie RAIDERS IN THE STORM werden in20jahren noch laufen und jeder
wird wissen wer es gesungen hat ,waehrend sich keiner an AW erinnert!
schade um ein junges talent das vielleicht die kapazitaet fuer eine ganz grosse hatte
RIP AMY


----------



## tommie3 (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Da werden jetzt ein paar Leute die die zweifellos begabte Sängerin dahin getrieben haben wo sie jetzt ist heucheln und sich ne goldene Nase daran verdienen!


----------



## Stefan102 (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Hi,

also entweder wird hier normal weiter Diskutiert, oder ich mach hier zu.
Es ist auch möglich zu Diskutieren, ohne gleich Leute mit anderer Meinung persönlich anzugreifen!

Also bitte haltet Euch dran und ich werde die entsprechenden Beiträge jetzt mal entfernen.


----------



## dörty (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Schade. Sie hatte zu Ihren besten Zeiten richtig Potential.
Ich mochte Ihre Stimme. 
Mach et Joot Amy.


----------



## congo64 (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Schade , wenn auch nicht wirklich ..."plötzlich und unerwartet..."
Ein Ableben ist immer eine Tragödie - nochmehr für die Hinterbliebenen...( und in diesem Jahr, weiss ich zur Genüge, wovon ich hier rede...)

Also Amy - auch wenn ich hier auf Erden nie ein Fan von dir gewesen bin - du hättest eine der Größten werden können...

Rock den Himmel....


----------



## marc24 (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

Mann muss es einfach mal so sagen, aber endlich hat das Ehlend ein ende.


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

*Hollywood trauert um Amy Winehouse*



Viel zu früh verstarb Sängerin und fünffache “Grammy Awards”-Preisträgerin Amy Winehouse im Alter von 27 Jahren. Die Stars der Traumfabrik Hollywood halten inne und erinnern sich an ein Ausnahmetalent.


Derzeit ist Hollywood untröstlich über den Tod der Soul-Diva (‘Rehab’), wie die vielen Nachrichten via Twitter zeigen. Promi-Tochter Kelly Osbourne ist eine von denen, die nicht nur um eine Lieblingssängerin trauern – sie trauert um eine echte Freundin.

Außerstande, die Junggesellenparty ihrer Freundin Kim Kardashian zu besuchen, twitterte sie kurz nachdem bekannt wurde, dass die Soulsängerin tot in ihrer Londoner Wohnung aufgefunden wurde: “Ich kann noch nicht mal richtig atmen so sehr weine ich, ich habe gerade einen meiner besten Freunde verloren. Ich liebe dich, Amy, und werde dein wahres Ich niemals vergessen!”

Auch Produzent Mark Ronson, mit dem Amy Winehouse ‘Valerie’, einen ihrer größten Hits schuf, zeigte sich geschockt vom frühen Tod der Künstlerin: “Sie war meine musikalische Seelenverwandte und wie eine Schwester für mich. Dies ist einer der traurigsten Tage meines Lebens.”

Die genaue Todesursache von Amy Winehouse wird bis zu ihrer Obduktion nicht bekannt gegeben, die Polizei geht bislang allerdings nicht davon aus, dass ein Verbrechen im Spiel ist. Das Wie steht derzeit auch weniger im Mittelpunkt als das Warum: Warum hat Amy Winehouse als eines der größten Talente der aktuellen Musikszene es nicht geschafft, ihre Drogen- und Alkoholsucht zu bekämpfen? Warum wusste niemand zu verhindern, dass sie sich in den tragischen Kreis der 27er einreihte? Die Liste der Ausnahmekünstler, die in diesem Lebensjahr starben, ist nämlich lang: Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain, Jimi Hendrix – alles Musiker, die der Welt noch so viel hätten geben können.

Möglicherweise hat US-Sänger Josh Groban den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, als er nach dem Tod von Amy Winehouse twitterte: “Die Drogen nahmen ihr Talent, ihre Seele, ihr Licht, lange bevor sie ihr ihr Leben nahmen. 

*RIP Amy.”*​

Quelle : Showbiz​


----------



## tommie3 (24 Juli 2011)

...und lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf.Einfach nur der nächste Junkie der drauf gegangen ist.
Schade ums Talent aber selber Schuld!
Alki wird man schleichend aber beim harten Zeug weiss jeder es gibt keinen Versuch sondern man hängt sofort an der "Nadel".


----------



## günterelke (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*

das ist wohl wahr. Was Petrus dazu sagt, wenn die frohlocken


----------



## Chamser81 (24 Juli 2011)

Mit dieser Nachricht musste man bei ihren Lebensstil einfach früher oder später rechnen!


----------



## korat (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



xBERIALx schrieb:


> sie hatte ne sehr gute stimme
> war aber hässlich
> 
> und sie lebt noch!



Ich muss jetzt auf dieses "sie war aber hässlich" eingehen; abgesehen davon, dass diese Aussage m.E. vollkommene Scheiße ist, sollte man sich Angesichts ihres bedauernswerten Todes mit solchen Sprüchen zurückhalten und, wenn man denn schon unbedingt seine Meinung verbreiten muß, Stil und Form dem Anlass entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## korat (24 Juli 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> ...und lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf.Einfach nur der nächste Junkie der drauf gegangen ist.
> Schade ums Talent aber selber Schuld!
> Alki wird man schleichend aber beim harten Zeug weiss jeder es gibt keinen Versuch sondern man hängt sofort an der "Nadel".



Ein Top-Beitrag aus dem bürgerlichen Münsterland !:kotz:


----------



## wolf190271 (24 Juli 2011)

Dies war wohl mal wieder ein "Selbstversuch" Wieviel Drogen kann ich nehmen, bis ich tot bin?

Leute, das hier war kein Autounfall oder Krebstot, denn für sowas kann man nichts.

Drogenkonsum ist nichts anderes als Selbstmord auf Raten und für sowas empfinde ich weder Mitleid noch Trauer.


----------



## korat (24 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



Spezi30 schrieb:


> ich sag mal was ich dazu denke:
> Ich finde es traurig, diese - sorry - Schnapsdrossel wird bedauert, bzw. ihr Ableben, auf der Welt sterben *gleichzeitig Kinder, Menschen durch Unfälle usw, die weitaus weniger für ihr Schicksal können* als jemand, der entgegen aller ärztlicher Rate nciht die Finger von Schnaps und Drogen lassen kann - dann wird noch das Programm umgestellt, alle gedenken dieser Tussi....und wenn unsereins das zeitliche segnet, wird nicht halb so nen Wirbel drum gemacht. Ist das *gerecht*?`nein, aber leider ist die Welt so...sowas werde ich niemals verstehen...
> Und das sage ich nicht nur, weil ich die Frau einfach nur ätzend finde, selbst bei einem meiner Lieblingsproduzenten Hollywoods Don Simpson habe ich ähnlich gedacht damals...



Ich teile die Meinung, dass es ungerecht zugeht, was die unterschiedliche Aufmerksamkeit betrifft, die dem Leben und Sterben von Leuten gewidmet wird, aber ausgerechnet Amy Winehouse als Beispiel zu nehmen, find ich nicht gut. Daran ändert auch die Tatsache nichts, dass du sie ätzend fandest.* Hier ist ein Mensch, den viele kannten, gestorben - ein Mensch der meines Wissens niemandem, außer sich selbst, etwas getan hat !
*
Sorry, aber ich denke, es gibt bessere Beispiele.


----------



## korat (25 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



marc24 schrieb:


> Mann muss es einfach mal so sagen, aber endlich hat das Ehlend ein ende.



Elend bitte immer ohne H und über den Rest des Beitrags.....na ja, schon sind wir wieder beim Elend !


----------



## Franky70 (25 Juli 2011)

Amy wollte keine "Rehab"...no no no.
Sie wollte sich nicht helfen lassen, wollte nix ändern.
So gesehen ist es leider nur konsequent, was geschah - so traurig ich es auch finde. 
Trotzdem haben Leute in ihrem Umfeld versagt. Wie kann man sie so fertig auf Tour lassen?!


----------



## posemuckel (25 Juli 2011)

Der Krug geht so lange zum Brunnen bis er bricht.


----------



## AMUN (25 Juli 2011)

Sie war eine arme kaputte Seele die nun ihren Frieden gefunden hat...
Möge Sie in Frieden ruhen 

Und an alle die, die denken "selbst schuld"...

versucht mal einen Drogensüchtigen zu helfen... echt Leute versucht es doch mal. 
Egal ob Alkohol oder Heroin ihr werdet es nicht schaffen. Ich spreche da leider aus eigener Erfahrung 
Und das gute Freunde nicht aufgepasst haben lässt sich leicht sagen... vielleicht haben diese nur keinen anderen Weg mehr gewusst mit ihr umzugehen und deshalb resigniert? 

Aber nun ist es für Amy zu spät... aber ihre Musik wird weiterleben


----------



## Spezi30 (27 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



korat schrieb:


> Ich teile die Meinung, dass es ungerecht zugeht, was die unterschiedliche Aufmerksamkeit betrifft, die dem Leben und Sterben von Leuten gewidmet wird, aber ausgerechnet Amy Winehouse als Beispiel zu nehmen, find ich nicht gut. Daran ändert auch die Tatsache nichts, dass du sie ätzend fandest.* Hier ist ein Mensch, den viele kannten, gestorben - ein Mensch der meines Wissens niemandem, außer sich selbst, etwas getan hat !
> *
> Sorry, aber ich denke, es gibt bessere Beispiele.



ich sehe sie einfach als überbewertet. Ihr Lebenswandel - ein Chaos, ihre Stimme - für meinen Geschmack weder toll noch klasse, sondern einfach grauenvoll...was soll an der Frau toll gewesen sein? kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber ich kann ja so vieles hier nicht nachvollziehen, von daher addiere ich das einfach mal dazu


----------



## Kratos82 (27 Juli 2011)

@amun...Muss ich dir wiedersprechen...Meine Familie und ich haben es geschafft einen Drogenabhängigen zu Helfen, und nun ist seit 7 Jáhren Clean...Es gab etliche Rückfälle,war keine schöne Zeit. Der Amy hätte man Helfen können,aber Sie hatte keine richtigen Freunde,wollten bestimmt nur ihr Geld...Auch die Eltern kommen mir ziemlich Medien geil rüber...Und alle "Freunde" die jetzt auf sämtlichen Plattformen sagen wie leid es ihnen tut...Hätten ma früher Helfen solln!!!


----------



## thegirlnamedchuck (27 Juli 2011)

Talentiert war sie & erfolgreich hätte sie auch noch lange Zeit sein können, wenn sie ihre letzten Auftritte nicht schon alle nur noch im Rauschzustand angetreten wäre. Leider war ihr Tod wirklich keine Überraschung, Leid tut es mir aber dennoch für ihre Freunde & Familie. Scheinbar hat sie nichts so geliebt wie die Drogen, nicht mal ihr eigenes Leben..


----------



## korat (31 Juli 2011)

*AW: Amy Winehouse ist tot!*



Spezi30 schrieb:


> ich sehe sie einfach als überbewertet. Ihr Lebenswandel - ein Chaos, ihre Stimme - für meinen Geschmack weder toll noch klasse, sondern einfach grauenvoll...was soll an der Frau toll gewesen sein? kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber ich kann ja so vieles hier nicht nachvollziehen, von daher addiere ich das einfach mal dazu



DITO...dazu gehört auch das Zitat von I.Oschmann.....


----------



## AMUN (26 Okt. 2011)

Todesursache ist nun offiziell

Die ärmste starb mit 4,16 Promille 

Die Sängerin Amy Winehouse ist einer gerichtlichen Untersuchung zufolge an einer Alkoholvergiftung gestorben. Winehouse hatte demnach 4,16 Promille Alkohol im Blut. Ihr plötzlicher und unerwarteter Tod sei "die nicht beabsichtigte Konsequenz von solch potenziell tödlichem" Alkoholkonsum gewesen, sagte die Untersuchungsrichtern Suzanne Greenway am Mittwoch in London. Winehouse habe in den drei Wochen davor nichts getrunken. Der Untersuchungsausschuss bezeichnete den Tod als "Unglücksfall".


----------



## Bender.66 (27 Okt. 2011)

Alkohol ist genau so eine lebensgefährliche Droge wie alle anderen. Unterschied: Sie ist legal.


----------

